# 52cm Sloping Pic?



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Any chance those of you with 52cm slopers could post pics, and also mention what your saddle height is (from center of BB to top of saddle)?
I'm thinking of getting a second nago, and I'm basically in between a 50 and a 52, can't decide to stay with the shorter frame and continue to use a 120 stem along with 2.5cm of spacers, or go with the 52 slope and go to a 110 stem with 1cm of spacers.
I guess either would work, but I'd like to see what the 52 looks like......my saddle height is just over 73cm..
Thanks!!!!


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

This is a pic of my current 50 sloper. The saddle was a tad high in this pic, probably been lowered about half a centimeter since.


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi,

This is my 51 c-t standard geometry C50. My saddle height (center of bb to top of saddle) is 71 cms. So, if your height is 73, you should use a 53 standard, and this is just between the 50 sloping (52 effective st) and 52 sloping (54 effective st). Given that, I'd choose the 50 sloping, it will be lighter and stiffer too. However, if you don't race at all and have plenty of headset spacers, go with 52 sloping.

Regards


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I hate being between sizes... 

The paint job on your bike is nice!!! I love the orange.


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

gibson00 said:


> I hate being between sizes...
> 
> The paint job on your bike is nice!!! I love the orange.


The pic can't be worse. The real colors are much brighter and rich. 

I feel you're not between sizes. As I told you:

1. If you race and have good flexibility go with 50 sloping, no spacers (or 1 cm, as you said above) and 120 stem. If you don't ride, choose 52 sloping and a more relxed position (less saddle-handlebar height difference).

2. Get a 53 c-t standard geometry.

Best regards


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

clm2206 said:


> 1. If you race and have good flexibility go with 50 sloping, no spacers (or 1 cm, as you said above) and 120 stem.


No, with the 50 sloper, I need 2.5 - 3cm of spacers, wih a 120 stem. Pretty much as pictured above. With the 52, I wouldn't require much spacers.
I understand what you are getting at though. Good flexibility + racing, go with the smaller.
I've seen the orange paint job in person, and yeah, it is much richer color in person.


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

gibson00 said:


> No, with the 50 sloper, I need 2.5 - 3cm of spacers, wih a 120 stem. Pretty much as pictured above. With the 52, I wouldn't require much spacers.
> I understand what you are getting at though. Good flexibility + racing, go with the smaller.
> I've seen the orange paint job in person, and yeah, it is much richer color in person.


So get the 52s. Just one thing, seatposts for sloping Colnagos have the lettering pretty low, assuming you will show a lot of seatpost, so I think in your case some of the logo will be stuck into the seat tube. Probably you will only see "Colna" . Ask your lbs to order a standard geometry (300 mm) seatpost to avoid this.

Although I consider this frame not being too big for me, look at the Colnago logo on my standard size seatpost three months ago. It was too low, wich I disliked



So, I re-painted the logos and the clover in an upper position, allowing them to be centered in the seatpost. I also changed the Italian flag colors for orange and blue, more compatible with my paint scheme. This is what I got. 



The blue stripe at the bottom is a piece of tape I placed there for height testing purposes.

Regards


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey clm2206, I feel your pain with respect to the seatpost, but I have it much worse (see pic). This is a 53 c-c (standard geometry). The frame fits me perfectly (I have short legs), yet I have only colna showing...:mad2: The fact that the Arione saddle is fairly tall isn't helping my problem either. 

I think they might have sent me a seatpost for a sloping bike since all of the other posts I look at seem to have the name higher up. Do you think this is an unusual seatpost? Should I try ordering one for a standard geometry colnago?

Anyway, I guess it is not that big of a deal, but it is a bit annoying to have a bike that fits me so well and I have half the logo buried in the seat tube.

I really like what you did to change the label on yours. Was it difficult?


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

If you look at the post more carefully, you can see that the logo is a little lower on my post than on your original post.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

To the original poster, sorry for my off topic posts. My saddle height is exactly 71 cm.


----------



## clm2206 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi cotocalicyclist,



cotocalicyclist said:


> Hey clm2206, I feel your pain with respect to the seatpost, but I have it much worse (see pic). This is a 53 c-c (standard geometry). The frame fits me perfectly (I have short legs), yet I have only colna showing...:mad2: The fact that the Arione saddle is fairly tall isn't helping my problem either.


It seems more like a 53 c-t than c-c, the head tube length seems to me shorter than a 53 c-c frame, wich is really 55 c-t. And yes, afaik the Arione is maybe the tallest racing saddle in these days. 



cotocalicyclist said:


> I think they might have sent me a seatpost for a sloping bike since all of the other posts I look at seem to have the name higher up. Do you think this is an unusual seatpost? Should I try ordering one for a standard geometry colnago?


By the proportions of the pic you attach, the answer is yes, it seems they sent you the wrong seatpost. The best way to verify (I'm almost sure) is taking off the seatpost and measuring: standard geometry ones will have 300 mm carbon tube length while the sloping ones will have 350 mm.



cotocalicyclist said:


> Anyway, I guess it is not that big of a deal, but it is a bit annoying to have a bike that fits me so well and I have half the logo buried in the seat tube.
> 
> I really like what you did to change the label on yours. Was it difficult?


The answer to your question depends on your painting skills. I've done RC planes and helis painting for years, so I've got some abilities on this matter.

The procedure is as follows.

1. Take the best picture you can of the logos and the clover. 

2. Send those pictures to somebody who has a cutting machine and ask him to make the negative masks.

3. Sand your entire seatpost, place the masks centered in the desired length. 

4. Paint the white first. Apply a very very thin layer of clear coat only to the white portions, this will allow you to handle the next step without any risk of ruining the white part. Then paint the two colors. In yoor case I'd use light blue and light gray instead of red and green. Spray an even coat of clear coat to the entire surface that will be exposed. Don't clear coat the portion that will be hidden, since this will thick the seatpost and make the reinstallment a little annoying. Let the seatpost dry at least 24 hours.

5. Reinstall de seatpost

Definetively, if you don't have an air compressor, an airbrush, a HVLP retouch gun, a respirator, and the knowledge of painting with urethanic lacquer, don't do it. However, any body shop with a medium to high skilled labor can do the job.

Plan B for less skilled people. Make the stickers in positive and in the desired colors. Sand the seatpost and apply the stickers. Then apply the clear coat. This will not see as the original finish, since stickers protrude out of the seatpost surface, wich is more noticeable from certain angles.

If you want more details, PM me. Let me e-mail the friend who made the Corel Draw artwork, he probably still has the files in his own. I don't know, I made this job a couple of months ago, so he probably has deleted the files. Hope this has not happened.

Best regards


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Ahhhh, yes, you are right. It is a 53 center to top. I somehow always seem to make that mistake. Thanks for correcting me.

As for the repainting the seatpost........that seems a "little" beyond my remedial skill level. However, I could probably just reapply the clear coat and that would look fine to me.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

So no one with a '52 slope' frame they can post with a 73cm seat height?? I'll owe you beer!!


----------



## Bianchi67 (Oct 16, 2005)

*Cristallo 52s with 71.5cm saddle height*

Cristallo 52s with 71.5cm saddle height:


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Gibson,

Let me know if you are ever thinking about parting with that Extreme Power in ST01. My next frame is going to be a C50 this time next winter in the same color scheme, unless I run across one on ebay between now and then. However, like you I am between sizes, but in the opposite direction. I can use anything from a 54 c-t to a 52 c-t with a 110 or 120 stem, which equates to a 50 sloping or a 48 sloping. I almost bought a 48 sloping Arte frame last month just to try it out. You have probably already seen my Cristallo and Arte in 50 cm sloping, which is the same frame geometry you have with the Extreme Power. I'm using a 110 stem on them with 1 cm of spacers and a saddle height just under 72.5 cm.

If I had something in 52 sloping, I'd post a pic of it. In hindsight, I might have been better off with a 48 sloping because of less weight, but does it really matter if the bike fits? I'm planning on going with the 53 c-t traditional on the C50 because I hate trying to get my seat tube water bottle out.


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

gibson00 said:


> This is a pic of my current 50 sloper. The saddle was a tad high in this pic, probably been lowered about half a centimeter since.


Gibson, you did a great job building up that bike. Looks awesome!

I was looking at the Newton stems for my bike and found that they come in different rises. Do you know what rise you have?

Thanks.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Steve D said:


> Gibson, you did a great job building up that bike. Looks awesome!
> 
> I was looking at the Newton stems for my bike and found that they come in different rises. Do you know what rise you have?
> 
> Thanks.


Steve D,
I have the lower of the two rises, I forget the exact measurement.
To be honest, I've since switched the bike to Dura Ace (I like the shifting and braking more) and have a San Marco Regal saddle on it. I've also changed the handlebar from a Newton anatomic to a Newton shallow. Need to get another pic of it..


----------

